# Second Chance GTI at Body Shop



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

Well, the GTI project is gaining momentum. Look for an update soon on the front page. But for now you can check its progress at the body shop by clicking here: http://www.neatstreetautobody.com . From their main page, click "Check Your Vehicle" then scan down to car #8849. There are pics up today, and they will be working on the car through the next couple weeks, so check back every couple days to see what's new.
For now, here it is:








Later,
Bryan


----------



## NB VW (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Second Chance GTI at Body Shop (Bryan J)*

Nice, my GTI is looking exactly like yours, with yours being in a bit better shape, I can't wait to see it come togheter


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Second Chance GTI at Body Shop (Shawn O)*

What a beautiful GTI, man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Seriously! Tastefully modified too. Am I correct in assuming that you actually DROVE it 20 miles to the body shop in that condition (stripped)?






















Mine is actually coming along rather well, it's just a matter of getting some updates added to the page (out of my control







). You'll see very soon







.


_Modified by Bryan J at 3:46 PM 9-25-2003_


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Second Chance GTI at Body Shop (Bryan J)*

I see lots of Alpine White "jammed in", I guess you picked your color.......


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Second Chance GTI at Body Shop (Bryan J)*

I'm currently putting the steering and suspension together on my own Project GTi so that I can roll it around. I'm also assembling the brakes so that it will stay put. 
I hope to get it to a body shop soon. I noticed that you did not take out the windshield. 
I am anxious to see how your GTi turns out and what you do with it.


----------



## DJ Appa (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Second Chance GTI at Body Shop (lnoriel)*

there is mine it's a driving project which will take some time I'll have some updated photos


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Second Chance GTI at Body Shop (lnoriel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lnoriel* »_ I noticed that you did not take out the windshield. 
I am anxious to see how your GTi turns out and what you do with it. 

The windshield is cracked, so it will be coming out prior to paint . I've always removed ALL glass for a repaint anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Second Chance GTI at Body Shop (Bryan J)*

Checked the progress yesterday at the body shop. The rear panel has been cut out for replacement and the rest of the body is pretty well set up. Probably another week or so before it sees paint. Here is an update photo, I'll have more later.








Bryan


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Second Chance GTI at Body Shop (Bryan J)*

As of Friday:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Second Chance GTI at Body Shop (Bryan J)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Second Chance GTI at Body Shop (Bryan J)*

The doors and fenders are back on


----------



## maxt (Jun 11, 2001)

how did they get rid of that rust in that rear 1/4 panel?
their website and organization look really professional. i'd def. hit it if i had money, im not that far.


----------



## kela (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Second Chance GTI at Body Shop (Bryan J)*

Hi all,
Any suggestions of cost and sources for the roof/rain gutter moldings for an A2 Golf? I believe they are more than $200 a side from the dealer !!!
Thanks,
Kela


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (maxt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxt* »_how did they get rid of that rust in that rear 1/4 panel?


Good question!
I have rust on my rear quarter panel on my 95, and want it fixed right!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_
Good question!
I have rust on my rear quarter panel on my 95, and want it fixed right!


They blasted out the old rust first. I had them fiberglass the repair, since there is going to be a flare covering it anyway. They offered to make a metal repair panel from scratch, but since that area is rust prone anyway I figured it was safer to stick with fiberglass. In all honesty, you can't even tell it was ever repaired, and if I wanted to I could run without the flares.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (Bryan J)*

hi bryan,
just curious what this respray and bodywork ran at this shop aside from any side deals. just curious if they always run this long on their work there. i dropped a 86 gti off last wednesday you wouldnt beleive the amount of work cutting and welding both rear arches and rear lower corners were shaped and welded among other portions, rear windows and windsheild were pulled to repair rust. and it should be finished this wed. not trying to compare quality im sure you are getting better work but i sure got a good price and it was started the day it was dropped off and they have been on it since . i know this is the best time to get a decent price on work not to many people painting there cars b4 winter. atleast i'll be able to stop by to see the finished product. and steal some ideas from you


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (NORTAVE2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORTAVE2.0* »_hi bryan,
just curious what this respray and bodywork ran at this shop aside from any side deals. just curious if they always run this long on their work there. 

I picked the car up a week ago, so it took nearly three months. I've had other cars painted there and they have been in and out quickly. Not sure exactly why it took so long, though. I checked in a couple times a week while they were working on it, and there were several times when nothing had happened for a week or more. It also took them nearly a month before they actually touched it.
As for the cost, it was a little over $3k, which included replacing the rear panel and so on. They also reapplied the black textured paint at the front and rear. The quality of the work is absolutely first class, though. There is not a flaw in the paint, they even got the right amount of orange peel texture, just like factory.
I will post some updated pics soon, and there should be another installment of the article any time now.
Later,
Bryan


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (Bryan J)*

much respect for someone that puts so much into a project and im sure its top quality work being done . it doesnt look like mine will be back wednesday either more like fri or sat . and i am not expecting flawless but im not expecting a total hack job either . they did an awefull lot of cutting welding and filling and they ended up not touching the hood and fenders they will be replaced with new in the spring and sprayed off the car, due to much more bodywork that was discovered to be needed and still keeping the price at the original quote. black doesnt seem to be many painters color of choice but hopefully it doesnt come out to bad.


----------

